# sheet metal forming



## merohussein (29 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع مهم لكل من يعمل فى مجال تشكيل الالواح المعدنية sheet metal


----------



## Reliability (30 أغسطس 2007)

> موضوع مهم لكل من يعمل فى مجال تشكيل الالواح المعدنية sheet metal


 
وبعدين ،،، ؟؟؟


----------



## منتصر حلو (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*التشكيل*

شكرا على المساهمة الطيبة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

merohussein قال:


> موضوع مهم لكل من يعمل فى مجال تشكيل الالواح المعدنية sheet metal


 
فين اخى الحبيب 
على العموم شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## motaz_95 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

للمعلومات حول الموضوع الذي لم يكتب ارجو زيارة الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42393&highlight=metal+forming


----------



## Reliability (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي معتز


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

yaaaaaaaaa da mowdo3 hayal aw3a 7ad yasr2o manak


----------



## ليث الصحراء (14 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا خيي وجزاك الله كل خير يا معتز


----------

